# Pose & Stay Skellys - $40 at Target!



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

These are the nicer ones that have actual screws and springs in the joints!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

How is the quality? They look pretty cool. Was just wondering if the plastic is fairly thick or not?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

None of those at our local Target yet.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

kprimm said:


> How is the quality? They look pretty cool. Was just wondering if the plastic is fairly thick or not?


Overall, the plastic quality is good, its thick and heavy except the rib cage

The ribcage is fairly thin, might have to be careful there. But arms legs spine etc seem pretty thick, heavier duty


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

They are the same as Costco. Similar if not the same to spirit. Costco had them at 39.99. Fred Meyer/Kroger sells them for 79.99. Buy them up at 40.00.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

our Costco had these at $34.99 I believe. ( all gone ) - I bought 7 :googly:


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

The Kansas City Target, I was at had them for $79 they looked good but $40 sounds great.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Walgreens has the them for $49. Frankly I liked the plain ones they had last year.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

My target is out of the full skelly but has the torso and head for 35 bucks. I want the whole thing or nothing at all damn it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^We bought one of those half skellies a couple weeks ago. It's good quality, it's a pose-and-stay, and it's meant to be worn backpack style. We're thinking it will make an excellent groundbreaker.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haven't found a Target with the Pose n Stay Skeletons yet.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours had one of the torsos, but no full skellies. I have 4 of the Wallies and am content with these, especially given the price.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

These are almost identical to the much coveted Costco skeletons. The only difference is the hardware that holds the thigh and hips together is exposed. On the Costco skeleton there is a cover so you can't see the hardware. They are excellent quality though and it will stand up by itself as long as you can balance it against something.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^We bought one of those half skellies a couple weeks ago. It's good quality, it's a pose-and-stay, and it's meant to be worn backpack style. We're thinking it will make an excellent groundbreaker.


Great idea Roxy!
BTW, 
They are getting more full skellys in at target.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Found a Target with the Skellies. They like to go for rides in the carts!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Lol!
I would totally do that if I had the chance!
But seriously, what kind of high end Target is that?
Mine only has one floor and of course no escalator. And I've never seen an escalator with a place to put a cart on. That's genius!

Oh, btw, I am looking today for a skelly. They are supposed to get more. You can't beet that price!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Took the last 2 home from the Lone Tree Colorado Target today, also picked up 1/2 dozen of their regular and small skulls too. Now just to figure out where to place them. I also got one of the costco style ones from Amazon for $50 shipped. 3 new boney guys in the house, should be a good year!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw the same full skelly at Walgreens for 50 bucks. Waiting for target to get more...truck due in tonight. We'll see.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lunatic said:


> Lol!
> I would totally do that if I had the chance!
> But seriously, what kind of high end Target is that?
> Mine only has one floor and of course no escalator. And I've never seen an escalator with a place to put a cart on. That's genius!


It's in an upscale part of town, aimed at the young urban professionals


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

So lets share some ideas...What poses do you have your Skellies in this year?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm thinking of using one in my passenger seat when I go to work. On Halloween it might be just sitting on my bench near the front door.

BTW, I picked one up today.


----------

